# Lush's Lizard Campaign



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Just for curiosity's sake and discussion, has anyone read Lush's new "I'm a Chameleon, Get Me Out of Here!" campaign?

If so, thoughts?
I'd love to hear any input.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Kittysan said:


> Just for curiosity's sake and discussion, has anyone read Lush's new "I'm a Chameleon, Get Me Out of Here!" campaign?
> 
> If so, thoughts?
> I'd love to hear any input.


All funds raised will be going to the Animal Protection Agency. It's a single issue Animal Rights group trying to get reptile keeping banned in the UK. 

My thoughts are that this bunch of ^%$£[email protected]@? need a darn good *&^%$£" and should then be %$£^&"?!!!! until they "%$£&^!?>

Apart from that I don't like them :lol2:

Natrix


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Natrix said:


> All funds raised will be going to the Animal Protection Agency. It's a single issue Animal Rights group trying to get reptile keeping banned in the UK.
> 
> My thoughts are that this bunch of ^%$£[email protected]@? need a darn good *&^%$£" and should then be %$£^&"?!!!! until they "%$£&^!?>
> 
> ...


This. 
Theres a thread on it here somewhere. I emailed them and got a load of ******** reply that confirmed how pathetically informed they are.


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I e-mailed Lush, as I felt that their attitude was quite aggressive and out-of-character (and, looking at the APA website I can see why as they basically quoted the APA rhetoric for their artilce). 
No reply yet.
I think there's a massive difference between Animal rights and Animal welfare, I'm pro-welfare more than anything else.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

CRAP! this puts me ina right bloody quandry. I love LUSH! stuff, and i am in desperate need to top up my supplies. I havent found any stuff that comes even close to their quality  

I think i am going to have to email them and visit their forum. Maybe more rfukers could join the forum and get our point across?


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

fantapants said:


> CRAP! this puts me ina right bloody quandry. I love LUSH! stuff, and i am in desperate need to top up my supplies. I havent found any stuff that comes even close to their quality
> 
> I think i am going to have to email them and visit their forum. Maybe more rfukers could join the forum and get our point across?


More info, and the actual article, can be found in this topic (which I embarassingly missed :blush-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/541204-lush.html

I have so much Lush stuff, and I buy from them so regularly, it just feels like a personal slap-in-the-face from a company that I've supported and promoted havily in the past.

I doubt I'll boycott their products, but I can't rightfully buy that chameleon bath bomb, not at all.


----------



## BabyStacey (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally i think it aload of bo**ox! I love Lush! Stuff but this Animal Protection Agency they are supporting is seriously annoying. I have kept reptile for years and years and have rescued some. They are poorly educated and have no clue what they are going on about. All they see is the bad stuff.... If they are trying to ban reptile, why not bird (you keep them in cages right, and they are exotic) What about skunks and stuff like that. Companies have spent years to make equipment for us to keep them and do so we can enjoy these beautiful reptiles in our home, that are well looked after. It not like we stick them in a box in the corner. Plus one of the girls behind the counter in lush has admitted keeping geckos, and the only reason she doing it is for her job. It really does piss me of when all of us who keep and look after our reptile get slaughters by the small majority how miss treat theirs. But then again people miss treat dogs and yet they ain't banned.... These people have picked a fight with the wrong people.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Just one point do not forget these people want to stop all pet keeping so please do not in fight as we are all in this together what ever pets we keep


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

IMO til all Lush employees become Vegan, stop wearing animal produce-leather and wool included and give up their beloved animal friends we've nothing to worry about 

LOL!


----------

